# Yet another driver arrested



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Ubers ongoing problem, drivers never learn. 
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/11/09/uber-driver-arrested-sexual-assault-oc/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

What person would even get into the car if your Uber driver looked like that?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ubers ongoing problem, drivers never learn.
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/11/09/uber-driver-arrested-sexual-assault-oc/


Passed out 17 year old girl. Way to go society!!!


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

I wonder what his rating was...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-rape-charge-20161109-story.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Passed out 17 year old girl. Way to go society!!!


Society? What about her parents?

Seventeen years old and "Unconscious due to intoxication".


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

observer said:


> "Unconscious due to intoxication".


That's what uber is known for... transporting society's trash from one place to another for the lowest possible price.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

observer said:


> Society? What about her parents?
> 
> Seventeen years old and "Unconscious due to intoxication".


As people in the transportation indy you guys should think a lil before just jumping on this bandwagon of hes guilty. I once had a 15 year old girl get in my cab and tell me to take her about 10 miles. After we pull off she tells me shes 15 and not paying me and if i call the cops she will tell them I tried to touch her *****. She got a free ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

He should be castrated but how/why is she drinking at a bar at the age of 17, why tf does Uber not outright state that underage kids can't use the service, tell all drivers outright that they can't take underage kids, and why is this family cool with letting their underage daughter drink at a bar and use Uber while she's drunk.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What person would even get into the car if your Uber driver looked like that?


Compared to the average Uber driver profile in New York, this guy looks like an actor, who got arrested for driving under the influence!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OlDirtySapper said:


> As people in the transportation indy you guys should think a lil before just jumping on this bandwagon of hes guilty. I once had a 15 year old girl get in my cab and tell me to take her about 10 miles. After we pull off she tells me shes 15 and not paying me and if i call the cops she will tell them I tried to touch her *****. She got a free ride.


In this case the girls family tracked her down and saw the cab driver in the backseat with her.

Sounds guilty to me.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> He should be castrated but how/why is she drinking at a bar at the age of 17, why tf does Uber not outright state that underage kids can't use the service, tell all drivers outright that they can't take underage kids, and why is this family cool with letting their underage daughter drink at a bar and use Uber while she's drunk.


Most likely drinking at a friends house. Teen or her friends did the responsible thing and called teens parents and told them she had been drinking and therefore should not drive. Parents then said ok how about if we get you an Uber and then tracked the ride home. Uber driver stopped in the wrong place. Parents tracked down their daughter and got there while rape in progress. The only mystery; if the teen's father found them, how did the driver survive?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> As people in the transportation indy you guys should think a lil before just jumping on this bandwagon of hes guilty. I once had a 15 year old girl get in my cab and tell me to take her about 10 miles. After we pull off she tells me shes 15 and not paying me and if i call the cops she will tell them I tried to touch her *****. She got a free ride.


DASH CAM solves that problem.

Since I have one, if she made that statement to me, I would have drove right to the police station. And would have called them to let them know I'm on my way and to meet me outside.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> As people in the transportation indy you guys should think a lil before just jumping on this bandwagon of hes guilty. I once had a 15 year old girl get in my cab and tell me to take her about 10 miles. After we pull off she tells me shes 15 and not paying me and if i call the cops she will tell them I tried to touch her *****. She got a free ride.


Seriously? I'd have called the cops.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Most likely drinking at a friends house. Teen or her friends did the responsible thing and called teens parents and told them she had been drinking and therefore should not drive. Parents then said ok how about if we get you an Uber and then tracked the ride home. Uber driver stopped in the wrong place. Parents tracked down their daughter and got there while rape in progress. The only mystery; if the teen's father found them, how did the driver survive?


You just have to impressed all to hell with parents who can't be bothered enough to pick up their severely inebriated daughter.

Hopefully the guilt they feel over this incident will help them.....well....probably not.


----------



## AllmightyBillNye (Jun 4, 2016)

I remember being 16, drunk as good be, my buddies dropping me off at my dads, and waking up in the lawn the next day before he saw me. Most teenagers drink and do dumb things.



observer said:


> Society? What about her parents?
> 
> Seventeen years old and "Unconscious due to intoxication".


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You just have to impressed all to hell with parents who can't be bothered enough to pick up their severely inebriated daughter.
> 
> Hopefully the guilt they feel over this incident will help them.....well....probably not.


no they could not pick her up but were alarmed she was not home right on time and then lunch into Jack Baur mode and arrive just in time to file a lawsuit.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

This job you have to be real careful ,a lady fall in love with you at that moment, but she is drunk,you suppose to say no, if you say yes , you end up in jail and be sued.it happened all the time..


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

our job to take them to or from the party not be the party.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

ridelending said:


> I wonder what his rating was...


Wonder what it is now


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

ridelending said:


> I wonder what his rating was...


Wonder what it is now


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

ridelending said:


> I wonder what his rating was...


Wonder what it is now


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> no they could not pick her up but were alarmed she was not home right on time and then lunch into Jack Baur mode and arrive just in time to file a lawsuit.


Yea.....that money, if any is ever awarded, will do wonders to help their daughters well being.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> This job you have to be real careful ,a lady fall in love with you at that moment, but she is drunk,you suppose to say no, if you say yes , you end up in jail and be sued.it happened all the time..


Actually....not as often as you think.


----------



## OneLove (Jul 5, 2016)

DON'T TOUCH THE PASSENGERS! Drop their asses off and keep it moving!


----------

